# I think I messed up.



## Legacy (May 10, 2011)

I found a website for someone near me breeding and selling Champagnes, which I have really really wanted and am having a hard time finding.

So I sent an email asking if they have anything available and I like to give a little more info than cold short emails.  so I commented that I was looking for something to add to my personal meat herd.

Now, I am thinking that was a mistake. I forget that other people don't see things the way I do. I forget some people don't want their bunnies to be food. I forget that some rabbit breeders would rather not know.

I haven't gotten email back. I hope I haven't ruined my chances of buying some champagnes locally.


----------



## savingdogs (May 10, 2011)

Could be. But it is good that you were honest.


----------



## dewey (May 10, 2011)

I don't think you messed up if it's strictly a pet breeder.  Personally, I'd never pose as a pet only home in order to get a breed I wanted for meat production or to use as a breeder for pet rabbits, either way.  Folks usually want the pedigrees for a reason.  You did right since, eventually, those breeders that don't feel comfy with dual purpose homes will be upfront and ask that question, and hopefully get an honest answer.

It took me a long time to fnd a reasonably close initial source of high quality show/meat stock for my breed  and I was always upfront regarding my intent, in a graceful manner, of course, lol.  I found out that the most of the breeders of good commercial breeds have no issue with selling to dual purpose barns.  For the most part, those with good quallity stock realize the purposes for them and have no issue.  Sometimes it just takes people a couple of days to get to their emails.  Our minds can do all kinds of things in the meantime, lol.


----------



## Holachicka (May 11, 2011)

Why not shoot them another email, saying if they are uncomfortable with their bunnies going to a meat breeding home, you understand. If you plan to make pets out of your breeders, maybe let them know your plans for the bunny. That way you won't have to wonder! Also, sometimes people take a long time to reply to emails from their websites... Good luck!


----------



## rockdoveranch (May 11, 2011)

You did the right thing by being upfront and truthful.  

And I agree with Hola.  Send another email.  The worse thing that can happen is that you do not hear back or are told no.


----------



## Julie_A (May 11, 2011)

Where do you live? Someone near here keeps advertising champagnes and also replies with really short emails. LOL.


----------



## Legacy (May 12, 2011)

I'm in north Texas. I didn't realize rabbits were so scarce around here till I started looking for them. They are hard to find. It's weird because this is such an agricultural area.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (May 12, 2011)

I understand how sometimes we forget not everybody like the idea of eating their pets.  I recently sold a bunny from a litter of mine through craigslist.  The people came and as we were talking she asked why we had so many baby rabbits.  I told her we eat them not even realizing what came out of my mouth and the look on their faces was priceless.  My husband was laughing so hard the kids started laughing and they raced out of my back yard as fast as they could.  My daughter who's 8, said "Mom, I think they were city folk."  

I'll definately watch what I say next time.


----------



## hoodat (May 15, 2011)

It's easy for those of us who eat rabbit to forget that some people get really uptight over it. They seem to think meat somehow just appears in the supermarket without killing anything.


----------



## dot n'dave (May 15, 2011)

That's what I have been keeping in mind with my two new young volunteers.  I'm waiting for them to ask me next week where some of the bunnies went.  I keep rehearsing the simple line "we sold them" so they don't quit!
Also it helps me with my peace of mind, when my dad moves them around once in a while and I forget who's who, and who's missing.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 17, 2011)

I think I had the same problem with a breeder of silver fox, just a couple hour drive from my  house, Never heard from them and I was up front with the fact that we were raising meat rabbits.   I ended up finding someone almost 4 hours away. But I was willing to drive further if need be. 

Pretty much, around here, if they aren't dwarf breed(pets), new zealand, californian or flemish giants you can't find them.


----------

